# America's Next Top Model, Cycle 8 Models



## Jade (Feb 2, 2007)

Just scroll down and click the individual names to see their pics.


http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/t...girls-4650.php



Jael and felicia are kinda hot.


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 2, 2007)

I think they're all gorgeous.  What a lovely group of people (physically speaking, anyway).  I hope they don't lop off Kathleen's hair.  I love that look.


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 2, 2007)

cool beans. i always get super psyched when the models come out... i hope tyra tones it down this season cuz she's really been ruining the show for me


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 2, 2007)

Jaslene, Natasha, and Renee are my favs from first impression. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for posting this. When does cycle 8 air?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 3, 2007)

yayy im excited. 

theyre so pretty. I think renee is my fave well from seeing the pics lol


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 3, 2007)

It's so nice to see that they aren't all stick thin!


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 3, 2007)

Just from the pictures I think Jael and Cassandra are the prettiest. I always want to watch this show but forget all about it when I actually turn on my TV.


----------



## Katja (Feb 7, 2007)

*YAY.  I fucking love this show. *


----------



## Joyness (Feb 7, 2007)

YAY!!! *getting excited* Love this show and can't wait...

Only thing is I was really hoping to see some asian models this cycle...there really haven't been many in the past.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2007)

jael is like aj's replacement...who was kim's replacement. you ever noticed how they have the one "punk rock" chick that they always dress up to look hardcore? she is pretty though. i think dionne has a really model-esque look. i can't wait for the season to start, i miss antm.


----------



## Katja (Feb 7, 2007)

*I hope they come up with some interesting challenges.  My favorite season has to be season 2.  I'm not sure yet.  And my favorite past models were Mercedes and April (as far as looks).*


----------



## OnaFyre (Feb 8, 2007)

I remember hearing once that Tyra only signed on to do or Top Model was only supposed to have 8 cycles. Anyone know anything about that. Sorry if this is old news and/or totally not true.


----------



## medusalox (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 

 
_I remember hearing once that Tyra only signed on to do or Top Model was only supposed to have 8 cycles. Anyone know anything about that. Sorry if this is old news and/or totally not true._

 
They're currently casting for cycle 9, I have the application saved on my computer.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_They're currently casting for cycle 9, I have the application saved on my computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
one of our specktrettes is going to be america's next top model!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

I can't remember which comedian said this, but America's next top model has been through so many cycles that its practically in menapouse.


----------



## cookies (Feb 12, 2007)

I think Samantha looks nice!

In the big group photo up the top, I like the girl who is fifth from the left, (curly hair, green dress) but can't tell which one she is lol!


----------

